# Have you ever experienced pain breastfeeding?



## rapidoa (Jun 30, 2017)

Breastfeeding should be a great time to bond with your child. However, in some instances, this bonding time gets interrupted by pain. Discomfort while breastfeeding is not normal. Rather, it is a complex problem that requires different approaches to resolve it. Here is breastfeeding pain explained and handy tips on how to resolve it: http://www.kidsandmommies.com/2017/05/02/my-boobs-hurt-breastfeeding-breastfeeding-pain-explained/


----------



## ModernTomSawyersMom (Jun 29, 2017)

My first baby, I went through a week of absolutely torturous pain. Turned out I had a yeast infection. I still feel dumb for thinking that pain was "normal."


----------



## Deborah (Dec 6, 2002)

My breastfeeding experience was 50 years ago. Except for the La Leche League book there was almost no support available. 

As soon as I began nursing I found it very painful and within a few days my nipples were so sore they were bleeding. With the a bit of help I figured out how to hand express my milk into baby bottles and took a week off from nursing while I healed. Nursing didn't hurt quite as much after that, but I had a moment of pain with each latch on for the first 4 months. 

Looking back, it seems odd that I never really considered bottle feeding. I suspect it was mostly laziness. Sterilizing bottles and mixing up formula seemed like a huge hassle. I've got a very high pain threshold, so it was a matter of choosing which misery I wanted to deal with. 

We nursed for 21 months. 

It was interesting to see my daughter's experience 32 years after mine. When she ran into difficulties a lactation consultant came to the house, paid for by insurance, and came up with a nursing position that forced my granddaughter to latch on correctly and nurse effectively. She was an ornery little git of a baby...

I'm so glad that the supports for breastfeeding are better nowadays, although the situation is still far from perfect.


----------



## Katherine_walker (Sep 11, 2017)

Breast feeding is an amazing bond between mother and child. Initially breast feeding is difficult, you may feel hard breast or soreness.But the pain and soreness goes by itself slowly.


----------



## naomi_w (Sep 27, 2017)

The first month of breastfeeding my first was VERY painful!! But after that period it was amazing, so yeah it's difficult in the beginning but definitely worth it. I loved the bonding and amazing feeling that YOU are helping your little human grow :heartbeat


----------



## busywittymom (Sep 10, 2020)

If the reason is a nipple rash or redness, then don't ignore and get yourself a nipple butter with the goodness of natural ingredients and it will help you with the pain. Definitely a must have for new moms ! I have the one by the moms co and it worked miraculously for me.


----------



## Daria1991 (Feb 6, 2021)

It only hurt in the beginning for up to a month. I think that's what happens most of the time.


----------

